# Salt Fork help...



## bigcatty (Jun 4, 2010)

I am taking a trip to salt fork next week hoping to catch some big flats. I have never been to Salt Fork before and was wondering where to catch some flatheads??​


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

most flathead anglers arent going to tell you where to fish, it took us a long time to figure flatheads out, and alot of work, I will give you a hint get a map find water less than 8 ft deep and look for points that go out close to the creek channels and wait! If you do get one kiss it and take a pic then set it free, Good luck.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I would try the spot near the tree with the branch.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

AkronCATS said:


> I would try the spot near the tree with the branch.


lol That is a great spot


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Actually the spot near the TWO trees is a much better spot!!!

Like Brock said, go to saltfork outdoors and buy a map of the lake, find the old creek channel and fish near it...in shallow water


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Chuck i told you not to tell


----------



## bigcatty (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. I went to salt fork outdoors and got a map... and started to fish until it got too cold and i went home. Didn't catch anything tho, maybe next time.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

It took me 4 nights to get my first flathead this year. Keep at it.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Flathead fishing takes ALOT of patience...If you put in the time and fish the areas that have been suggested you will land one eventually


----------

